# Norwegian-bokmål, comparatives and superlatives



## 涼宮

Good morning everyone!

Could you tell me please what are the basic rules to form the comparative and the superlative på norsk?


Mange takk!


----------



## oskhen

涼宮 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Could you tell me please what are the basic rules to form the comparative and the superlative på norsk?
> 
> 
> Mange takk!



There are two kinds of regular comparatives and superlatives, applying to different adjectives. 

One is to add the suffixes "ere" (comparative) and "est" (superlative). This way we for instance get "høy" (tall/high), "høyere" (taller/higher), "høyest" (tallest/highest). Sometimes the word is altered a bit to make it easier to say, as in "vakker" (beautiful), "vakrere", "vakrest".

Another, usually applied to longer adjectives, I suppose, is to put "mer" (more) and "mest" (most) in front of them. For instance: "Mettende", "Mer mettende", "Mest mettende".

In addition there are irregular versions, which must be learned individually, like "god" (good), "bedre" (better), "best" (best). 

The endings are usually similar to the regular ones, though. And as you perhaps can see, there are significant similarities to English.


----------



## Ben Jamin

oskhen said:


> There are two kinds of regular comparatives and superlatives, applying to different adjectives.
> 
> One is to add the suffixes "ere" (comparative) and "est" (superlative). This way we for instance get "høy" (tall/high), "høyere" (taller/higher), "høyest" (tallest/highest). Sometimes the word is altered a bit to make it easier to say, as in "vakker" (beautiful), "vakrere", "vakrest".
> 
> Another, usually applied to longer adjectives, I suppose, is to put "mer" (more) and "mest" (most) in front of them. For instance: "Mettende", "Mer mettende", "Mest mettende".
> 
> In addition there are irregular versions, which must be learned individually, like "god" (good), "bedre" (better), "best" (best).
> 
> The endings are usually similar to the regular ones, though. And as you perhaps can see, there are significant similarities to English.


 
I suppose that you never can add '-ere' or '-est' to an adjective ending with '-ende' (which actually is a gerund), even it is a short word.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you very much but, I still have a few doubts concernintg to it.

When you are using the superlative the article is not needed like in English?

Instance:

She is the tallest girl on the world.
Hun er høyest jente på verden. (It is right like that?)

Second question, Do I have to use ''enn'' to express ''than'' to compare?

mitt forsøk:

Hun er høyere enn meg. She is taller than me.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## oskhen

涼宮 said:


> Thank you very much but, I still have a few doubts concernintg to it.
> 
> When you are using the superlative the article is not needed like in English?
> 
> Instance:
> 
> She is the tallest girl on the world.
> Hun er høyest jente på verden. (It is right like that?)
> 
> Second question, Do I have to use ''enn'' to express ''than'' to compare?
> 
> mitt forsøk:
> 
> Hun er høyere enn meg. She is taller than me.
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Yes, you use "enn" like "than". "Hun er høyere enn meg" is correct. 

But it's "She is the tallest girl _in_ the world". In Norwegian is has to be definite as well: "Hun er _den_ høyeste jent_a_ _i_ verden."


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you very much


----------



## louisjanus

When you compare two objects, it is usual (in Norwegian, not in English) to use the superlative.

Hvem er høyest, Marit eller Pål? "Who is taller, Marit or Pål."

<...>

MVH Louis Janus


----------



## 涼宮

Oh, thank you very much for your page!



> When you compare two objects, it is usual (in Norwegian, not in English) to use the superlative.
> 
> Hvem er høyest, Marit eller Pål? "Who is taller, Marit or Pål."


 
In Spanish it often happens like that


----------



## Ben Jamin

涼宮 said:


> In Spanish it often happens like that


 
 But the adjective in the comparative and the superlative in Spanish has the same form, and the only difference is in the article.


----------

